# Sally.



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thought I would make a new thread and maybe turn it into a diary.

This is Sally (sorrry, photo of a photo) she is an ID x TB










She belongs to a sort of friend of the family who cared for OH grandpa in his last years. Lovely woman 

Sally is kept at a farm 6ish miles from me and lives out all year, she hates being stabled. She used to do dressage in her previous home but now enjoys hacking out.

I am going to meet Sally this week hopefully, and have a ride on her in the field and if I like her, then will be part loaning her 

She can be a bit ''mare-ish'' sometimes, she is lovely but can have her off days where she can be a bit on her toes.
However she didn't freak out when the gritter (still spraying grit!) went past her once.

She dances about a bit if the daffodils blow about in the wind at the side of the road or if a bird flies infront, but she doesn't bolt off or anything.

I really hope this works out, there are some fantastic paths through the forest right next to where she lives! But it's likely I won't hack out until after winter as her owner is holding off putting shoes back on, due to the waste of money on them last winter as Sally doesn't get on the roads if its been a hard frost or snow.

Will add some (or lots) more pics when I go to meet her


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

She looks very nice. Also nice to see a horse being ridden in a plain cavesson bridle with a nathe or happy mouth type of snaffle. She can't be too bad if her owner is happy riding her minimalist. :thumbup:

I and my friends all ride our horses, hacking out, roadwork, cross-country, pleasure rides, etc, etc, without shoes. Of course all parties involved have to be really interested in barefoot for it to really work, but have you thought of measuring her up for boots so that you can hack her out without having her shod? Most horses do fine with their hind-feet bare and do well with boots on the fronts.

For the horses we do use boots on we use Easiboot Trails on the front feet, as they're really easy to use.

The Easyboot Trail | The Easiest Hoof Boot in the World | EasyCare Inc.

Just in case you'd be interested. 

Of course you haven't even ridden her yet, so I wish you good luck with her and hope you get on with her.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I did not think of boots! Great idea :thumbup: I shall say to her owner, certainly be cheaper than keeping shoes over the winter. 

I'm glad it didn't work out with the other horse I feel much more comfortable about this as I know her owner already and she has said she will take me up to the farm with her some mornings and that once I got to know Sally I am more than welcome to just pop along and groom her etc


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

She looks stunning but i am biased as i love 'chestnuts'.

Good luck with her & i hope it works out 

My TB mare is barefoot & i have Boa boots on her when we go hacking.

XxX


----------



## shell1978 (Oct 25, 2011)

oooohhhh! Exciting! Bet you cant wait to try her!

Keep us all posted! And you cant go far wrong with a Chestnut IDxTB! :wink:


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

aww my little mare is called Sally, shes a welsh sect D.. love her to bits! best of luck!!!


----------

